# Night fishing for Walleye on Chautauqua, NY



## KYBOB (May 5, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone is catching walleye on Lake Chautauqua after dark? Planning on coming up first of Oct. for smallies. Looking for backup plan just in case the smallies are turned off. Any info on the walleye and the smallies would be helpful.

KYBOB


----------

